# Bind IP to MAC address TP-Link



## kiss987 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

i connect my computer to a wireless router RP-Link WR541G.
i want to open ports to my torrent program. as far as i understand in order to do so i need to port forward a specific IP. i can change my IP to be static, but then i wouldn't be able to connect to a different network. i wanted to bind my computer MAC address to a specific address. i thaught i could do this only by changing configuration in the router and not on my computer, so if i'll connect to a different network it'll be OK. however, according to the link below i need to set a static IP for my computer.

is there a way to open ports without changing the computer configuration???

thanks


http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=170


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

